
Vice Hires Giant Bomb’s Austin Walker to Run New Gaming Site - SeanBoocock
https://variety.com/2016/digital/news/vice-austin-walker-giant-bomb-1201797909/
======
SeanBoocock
This is part of a new influx of interest and capital to games media after a
period of consolidation. ESPN, Yahoo, and Vox have created new Esports
verticals, while Rolling Stone is in the process of launching a general games
vertical called Glixel under the stewardship of John Davidson, a veteran of
games media. I wonder if there is sufficient audience appetite for these new
outlets as many of the existing properties - IGN, Gamespot, Kotaku, Polygon -
have had to broaden their editorial coverage to areas like film, TV, and
anime. Still, really excited to see what Austin Walker puts together; he is a
unique and positive voice in games media.

